# Color Diamond Plaster



## music9704 (Nov 4, 2009)

I've searched & so far this is what I know. USG recommends color trend tint (I think it's a liquid). It's hard to find. I tried concrete color, powder. Results were okay. What I really want is a venetian look. Two or three colors. I tried a two coat using different colors, then also skimming a third color. In some places the skim coat didn't want to stick, I wet the wall. Maybe the plaster was to slick? Has anyone done this? Pic-The left side has not been skimmed.






if it loads upright. Ha.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

I've done it a few times 

First couple times I just mixed paint onto my hawk in variable quantities for variable coloring. 

Most recent one, at my own house, I just had my paint lady give me the tint liquid that she would have added to a 5 gal batch of my desired color.

Then I just tested a few small batches, locked on my color, and precisely measured for each batch. 

I sealed it. 
And....8 years later it looks as good as the day it went up. 
Maybe better. 

(I await my admonishing from the Gods of Mud)


----------



## music9704 (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks. I started to buy some modern masters tint. I just happened to have the concrete color. I really wanted to do a marble look, but I'm done playing. Plastering isn't my trade; I'm glad to have the knowledge, but it is an art. At least the walls flat again. No more swirl finished walls in this house.


----------



## endo_alley (Apr 9, 2013)

Any universal colorant will do. The best are the newer all latex colorants. Benjamin Moore Genex works fine. Try a one to two gallon paint formula for 2.5 gallons water (one bucket plaster ). We have been doing integral color plasters for over 20 years. You need to paint a primer sealer over any unpainted mud. Then you will need a bonding agent. We usually do a double coat of Diamond finish. Spread about 1/16" mud on the wall. After a few (10-15) minutes try to smooth it out. After that apply another 1/16" of plaster from a fresh batch. Let this second coat set for 20 minutes and try to smooth it out, leaving any texture, or lack thereof you please. Let the plaster set another 20 minutes till it is leathery in consistency and smooth it more. Too much working of the mud will cause it to delaminate in spots. As it sets more, smooth it out better. When it has really begun to set give it a final hard troweling, being careful not to over press it and "burn" the finish. At first it is best to mix half buckets of mud.


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks for the info endo. What substrate are you usually putting the Diamond Veneer on? Do you use the Diamond Basecoat, or just the finish plaster?


----------



## endo_alley (Apr 9, 2013)

New sheetrock and Level 3 drywall finish. Or any painted drywall surface. Check how well the rock is fastened and refasten it if need be and carefully repair any drywall cracks prior to plastering.


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

What method are you using to smooth out the finish coats? Felt blister brush, water spray bottle, paint brush...? 
I'm looking to take on a little plaster job in the new year. Just picked up some Diamond basecoat and Diamond veneer finish to play with. Was thinking of using concrete board because the potential project is around a fireplace. I figured a bonding agent over the concrete board would do as it's one of the suggested substrates on USG. Any concerns about such an installation?

Any tips for a newbie are greatly appreciated.


----------



## music9704 (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks for the great info. I tried using your method, and it turned out much better. I'm having trouble with larger spots of base color showing. I think, lack of practice and not having a flat base coat. It looks pretty good tho. I'll post a pic after I seal it. Right now a picture just looks like a grey wall - No color depth.


----------



## endo_alley (Apr 9, 2013)

Philament said:


> What method are you using to smooth out the finish coats? Felt blister brush, water spray bottle, paint brush...?
> I'm looking to take on a little plaster job in the new year. Just picked up some Diamond basecoat and Diamond veneer finish to play with. Was thinking of using concrete board because the potential project is around a fireplace. I figured a bonding agent over the concrete board would do as it's one of the suggested substrates on USG. Any concerns about such an installation?
> 
> Any tips for a newbie are greatly appreciated.


No water gets used over a pigmented Diamond Finish. Make sure you spread the mud thick enough. One of the biggest problems beginners have is applying the mud less than 1/8" thick. Use a good trowel to finish the plaster. No blister brush. I like "short spined" trowels like a Curry trowel. 11"x 4.5" for finish work.


----------



## music9704 (Nov 4, 2009)

endo_alley said:


> No water gets used over a pigmented Diamond Finish. Make sure you spread the mud thick enough. One of the biggest problems beginners have is applying the mud less than 1/8" thick. Use a good trowel to finish the plaster. No blister brush. I like "short spined" trowels like a Curry trowel. 11"x 4.5" for finish work.


Thanks, just wondering why water can't be used? Also is it possible to get venetian look, using more colors/ coats? When I tried, the top coat was all that could be seen, unless I put it on thin. I made a small thin batch (grey) and topped the colored ,two coat red. So it was three coats finial. I did this before it completely set but was going hard. The red shows thru some. I sanded it 600 to polish.BTW. It's my home, so if it falls off.....


----------



## music9704 (Nov 4, 2009)

endo_alley said:


> New sheetrock and Level 3 drywall finish. Or any painted drywall surface. Check how well the rock is fastened and refasten it if need be and carefully repair any drywall cracks prior to plastering.


Thanks. So I've been doing this wrong? Working on old lath plaster. I used fiber tape, white looks kinda like cloth, also some fiberglass. I taped my crack with plaster then topped it. I'd make sure the cloth tape was saturated with plaster. Glass tape stick and top.
Sorry just saw you said drywall. But still is this ok. Getting ready to do my last room.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Sounds fine to me. 

The way I got color variations was by mixing slightly different batches and then just spot hitting (not full coats) with each one. 
Wax it or seal it afterwards.


----------



## music9704 (Nov 4, 2009)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Sounds fine to me.
> 
> The way I got color variations was by mixing slightly different batches and then just spot hitting (not full coats) with each one.
> Wax it or seal it afterwards.


Thanks. I've been skimming. BTW your name for the mountains?


----------

